# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirenaspiraal verwijderd: wat kan ik verwachten nu?

## flakorwoman71

hallo ik wilde graag weten wat ik kan verwachten na verwijdering spiraal wat gebeurt er dan precies er komt een bloeding maar hoe weet ik nu of dat een bloeding is of mijn menstruatie ik heb nu wat kramp in mijn buik met bruin bloedverlies moet op de eerste dag van menstruatie met de pil beginnen 

ik raak hier van door de war heb dinsdag na verwijdering de pil al ingenomen.

WAT TE DOEN!!!!!

----------

